# How old is archery anyway?



## xxChiefxx (Aug 22, 2007)

I am doing some research on the history of archery....if anyone has info please i'm open ears i mean "eyes"


----------



## PABearHunter (Dec 6, 2008)

Crossbows have been around for over 2000 years.


----------



## ButchA (Mar 6, 2006)

Archery started as far back as 25,000 B.C.

http://www.centenaryarchers.gil.com.au/history.htm


----------



## xxChiefxx (Aug 22, 2007)

*Thanks Every One !!*

This is very useful info...I want to thank you very much..:shade:


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

Yeah but they had problems with their limbs too!!!  Ken


----------



## AK-AZ (May 22, 2006)

Archery is nearly as old as mankind itself!


----------



## archery ham (Jul 26, 2007)

The oldest sport? (competing skills)


----------



## bowgramp59 (Apr 12, 2007)

*archery*

check out encarta on the internet you can find a lot of history of archery there . the chinese have been using the bow and arrow for many thousands of years. the greeks had bows back in hercules days, anyways it has been around for a long time.


----------



## Soybeanio (Dec 23, 2008)

Archery is indeed very old.
About 20000 years old.

And it's still popular


----------

